# Saudi visa



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Can I get a visit visa on arrival I am uk passport holder


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

No, do you have Dubai residency? Makes difference to timescale of visa application.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No.. you must apply for your visa before visiting. 
I believe you will not be allowed on the plane without a visa..


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

I have Dubai res visa do you know how long it takes to get the visa

Thanks for your help


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

What are you going there to do? There is really no such thing as a tourist visa for KSA. You are basically required to have a business sponsor, and how fast that gets processed is more based on them. If you are going for Umrah or Haj that is a whole different process.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

I have to meet some potential clients and look at other business opportunities


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

adrianh said:


> I have to meet some potential clients and look at other business opportunities




You have to apply for a visa...will your clients not give you an invite?


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Then the company you're doing business with have to provide a letter of invitation which they get from Saudi embassy in Saudi. (this can take up to two weeks) that's not taking into account the length of time it takes company to apply.

Once you get letter of invitation you apply to Saudi embassy in Dubai and it takes 3 days! if doing from UK without local residency in Dubai again it takes up to 2 weeks to process in London. (thats why I asked if you had residency)

If I am going to Saudi I always make my visits 4 weeks from the date I start planning.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you know if it is single or multi entry and how long is it valid for when it is issued

Thanks


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Single is set entry & exit dates (including airport entry & exit)

Multi entry is normally 6 months (generally entry & exit airport is stated in visa, never tried going in or leaving from different airport as immigration is bad enough in Saudi without adding question to validity of visa!)


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Off topic a little, but I once spent longer standing in a queue at passport control in Dammam airport than I spent on the actual flight from Amsterdam.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

themash said:


> Off topic a little, but I once spent longer standing in a queue at passport control in Dammam airport than I spent on the actual flight from Amsterdam.


Very normal!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

themash said:


> Single is set entry & exit dates (including airport entry & exit)
> 
> Multi entry is normally 6 months (generally entry & exit airport is stated in visa, never tried going in or leaving from different airport as immigration is bad enough in Saudi without adding question to validity of visa!)


Generally multiple entry is only 3 months these days. (used to be 6 earlier).


----------

